# DonH i need your advice quick!!!



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Aight here's the deal, I currently have a 60 gallon with 4 4-5" caribas and i'm upgrading to a 100 gallon which I already have and planning to move all the caribas and 2 4-5" piraya's into the 100 by say Tuesday. The new tank is still just a tank no water, not cycled, nothing. I'm going to use all the equipment from the 60 gallon tank and I don't have anywhere to get the 100 gallon started on it's cycle because it's going in the exact same spot where the 60 gallon is. So my question is should I just put all the water from the old tank in the new, switch over the 2 filters (fluval404/aquaclear500), 3/4 of the old gravel not all of it because it was mixed with black and natural colors and the new tank is going to be strictly black gravel, and maybe add some biospira to the tank? I'm not sure what to do in only a couple days time. I want the transition to be as smooth as possible for my p's. Sorry for the long ass post, but your advice or anybody elses would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

considering the gravel & the filters hold most of the nitrifying bacteria within your tank, i wouldn't think the transition would cause too much of a cycle. If anything, you might get some small spikes in ammonia and nitrites but I don't think it would be too life threatening to your fish


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

Wassup Saddam Jose!








How are you going to move the water from your 60 to your 100 without it being too heavy to lift into the 60's spot afterwards? Well here's what you do Mr. Saddam. You might need two buckets for this. Move your p's into a bucket first. To move the water from your 60. First, siphon the water from your 60 to your 100. Lift the 60 off the stand and place it on the floor next to the 100. Next, siphon or scoop the water out of the 100 and place it back in the 60 so that you can move the 100 onto the stand. Once the 100 is on the stand, scoop the water out of the 60 and put it into the 100. I say SCOOP since siphoning doesn't work with the water source on the floor :smile:
Now that the hard part is over, you can move all your equipment over to the 100 and then your p's. The rest is history. :smile:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I pretty much did the same thing with my 190. I used my old filter, some gravel, and some biospira. No spikes and all the fish were fine.But i had three 30 gallon buckets to put the water in, and the fish.
JUst make sure the water is close to the same temp. Or re acclimate slowly.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i did the same with my 85g from my 55g i used all the gravel and the same filter.
i just had loads of buckets to hold all the water whilst i changed the tank over.
dixon


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Everyone gave good advice... I would also feed sparingly until your tank is established.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Thanks fellas


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

It's a donedeal switched my caribas from my 60g to the 100g in one peace. Thanks for all you guys advice. First time i've seen my caribas actually shoaling together it's pretty fuckin cool!!!







I'll get pics up in the picture forum asap.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one i am glad it worked out for you.
cant wait for the pics
dixon


----------

